# OEM or Aftermarket muffler? +tuneup question



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey ppl. My muffler on my 1994 4cyl 2wd is pooched and I'm about to get it replaced and I'm not sure (even after chasing threads here) if I should go with an OEM or aftermarket muffler? 

I'm having the same mileage issues as everyone else and I'm going to do a tune up at the same time as the repair. I'm wondering if the muffler is the only thing I change, if one or the other would be better for the mileage?

I'm going to change the wires, plugs, fuel filter, dizzy and rotor, and pcv valve. I'm holding off on the oil change stuff incase I do the timing chain and do it then. I was going to run some fuel system cleaner through too, and then I read on here about seafoam, and now I'm thinking about that instead.

Anything else I could consider for the tuneup? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, if you go OEM, get a Key Value muffler from Nissan. They list about $140, which is about half of what the regular Nissan muffler runs. You can probably pick up something on the aftermarket a lot cheaper. Sound quality is affected by what is put on it. If you want it to sound like a stock, Nissan truck, then stick with Nissan parts. If you don't care, you can run a glass pack in place of the muffler for less restriction. I've known some to run just straight pipe after the catalytic converter.

Stick with genuine Nissan or NGK parts with your tune up.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't really care about how it sounds, as long as it's an improvement to the exhaust leak noise. lol 

So a glass pack for less restriction should potentially be better for my MPG?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes before you do any thing...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Glass pack will make it sound like a ski-doo...just sayin.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I prefer the sound of the stock Nissan muffler.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

Zane the code I got was 55(no malfunction)...

Which is weird b/c the truck is only running worse then it was before...I haven't done the tuneup yet. lack of funds. Is it possible that this is the timing chain going? would there be a code hinting that it's going?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

55 is good..

lack of funds then remove spark plugs and clean and regap..

check all spark plug wires for good connections and no corroision..

check dizzy cap and rotor button clean the and lightly sand the contact points..


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

All right. I ran the other 4 of 5 modes and they came back OK too.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

So I'm doingmy tuneup. did the fuel filter, the distributor and rotor, and ran into two problems. 1st I got a PCV valve....not even sure I have one to replace. 1994 KA24E 4 cyl...anyone know? And only the first spark plug came out...the other 3 got tight as I turned them?? I got told not to force them...now what?


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

ok so I ran the truck to warm up the block and now #1, 3 are out. truck is running a lil better...but idle still wants to falter. I still have the seafoam, oil change, and muffler to do.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I put the cherrybomb glasspack on....until it revs over 3500rpm you couldn't tell it wasn't a stock muffler.


----------



## gcturp (Feb 11, 2008)

The PCV is really only accessible when the oil filter is off. The next time you change the oil, look for it; it is a quick and easy change once accessible.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

BOOOO! where was that tip a week ago? lol thanks you none the less.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*PCV*



AtomCzar said:


> BOOOO! where was that tip a week ago? lol thanks you none the less.


 Very rare to have to change in these motors...but 5000km/3000miles isn't that long to be able to check it.


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

i have a flowmaster deltaflow 40 series muffler on my truck, no cat and no resonator...it is kind of loud but it sounds really good with the windows up u can barley hear the exhaust, and i have no carpet either, just putting in what i have


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

Yesterday it was POURING rain outside and the truck was acting up. Everytime I was driving through a spot that wasn't pouring it would run fine again. Thinking that the Alternator belt was getting wet and slipping.


----------



## gcturp (Feb 11, 2008)

Another 2 options I can think of: (1) water getting into the carburetor (check for gaps leading into the air filter compartment and (2) water getting into the distributor cap (how old is your?).

I have had the same issue once while driving, it seemed to be cutting out. I was able to continue my trip, but I couldn't start my car the next day. I tried starting fluid and it didn't work. I eventually changed the fuel filter after another day and tried again (with starting fluid too); it eventually started, but took about 30 seconds to run properly. I think that it was the extra time (2 days after rainstorm) it took to get the fuel filter that was the solution. But sinced sputter for about 30 seconds, it felt like the the fuel was igniting completely -was it water mixed with the fuel? Or was it a still, slightly wet cap/rotor (see next example).

I also have had similar issues after washing my engine compartment (it wouldn't start after about 30 minutes; and then it would sputter a bit. I changed the distributor cap (and rotor) and the problem during washing stopped; the old, and original, distributor cap was noticeably deformed (and perhaps more importantly the rubber covering wasn't properly placed on the distributor cap beforehand).

Nonetheless, also check the air intake line and the distributor cap and rubber covering of the distributor cap. There is a specific tension for the alternator belt and a specific way to check it; check the FSM (at http://www.********.com/FSM/hardbody/1994/) PM me if you aren't getting the above link because this site is editing it.

The above website stars is (n-i-c-o-c-l-u-b), without the hyphens.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

ATOM and GCTURP, How old are your spark plug wires? When I lived in Fla, we would these crazy monsoon storms. If your plug wires were old, your car would run like crap until the engine heat dried them out. I've heard that it can happen in normal rain if your wires are really bad, the moisture gets into them and you get misfires.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

My distributor, cap+rotor, plugs,wires, and fuel filter were all changed 2months ago. But the belt wasn't...and it squeals if I rev right after I start, so my money is on that it's too loose or old. (lazy bastard that I am hasn't dealt with it yet.)


BTW FYI it's a 94 fuel injected.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

14" or 18" Magnaflow and up the exhaust system to 2.25" or 2.5"...mine is about 10 yrs old (T409 SS, 2.25") I can clean off the surface corrosion it's really light and no big deal!


----------

